# Savannah trip



## Pot Hole

Headed to the old city of Savannah next week with the misses. It's been 40 years since I spent much time down there and I'm sure there are some places that are "can't miss" that I have forgotten about. Looking specifically for local eating establishments (no chain restaurants) and points of interest that come highly recommended. I'm sure we'll take the obligatory carriage ride around the historical district, but there might be some other "out-of-the-way" spots that would be worth checking out.

Also curious what parking is like downtown and whether it is necessary to take a shuttle in or not. I suspect we'll spend a decent amount of time down on the River front, so if you know any good places to park down that way it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ol' Red

Parking will depend on if something is going on down there or not. You should be able to find plenty of places to eat on River St or Bay St. You can google "where locals eat in Savannah" to get some more ideas depending on what you're in the mood for. 

Red


----------



## Pot Hole

Thanks OR, I don't know of anything special going on down there next week, but that doesn't mean there isn't.

Would like to eat some fresh seafood one night. Any suggestions?


----------

